# Upgrading FreeBSD 9.1 RC2 XENHVM to 9.1 RELEASE



## NIX-Knight (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have an OnApp image for FreeBSD 9.1-RC2. I want to upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE.

Can I do this if I checkout latest code from RELENG, compile and install kernel and world using the XENHVM kernel configuration file?


----------

